# my cat died in a car accident



## diesel2007

im going crazy, we found our cat dead by the side of the road. we took him to a vet who said he had been hit by a car and had a broken pelvis, blood coming out of his mouth and ruptured lungs. Im trying to figure out what happened, the vet said he died quickly and did not suffer. Could this be true or is he just trying to make me feel better. I dread to think what happened to my cat, he wasnt lying in the road or on the pavement but on the edge of a lawn. Did he walk there himself and then collapse or did someone put him there? I sob at the thought of him struggling along, suffering in his last moments. just rips me up inside. I hope he did die quickly, the thought of him suffering jus kills me. Can anyone help me understand what he went through?


----------



## Dally Banjo

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful cat  Im sure he did'nt suffer perhaps the motorist or a passerby stoped to check him & moved him there thinking it may have been his home x


----------



## jen24

Our cat Fuzz died last year just before christmas. she was hit by a car. we didnt have time to get the vet round (it was just past midnight) and i had to sit stroking her for about 3 minutes untill she died. it sounds like your cat had the same injuries as fuzz, im so sorry, its awful to lose a pet that way. he could possibly have walked to the grass verge, or maybe someone carried him there, i dont know, but at least he isnt in any pain now. i know thats not very reasuring, but the pain of the loss does get easier in time. 

oh and to answer your question, he would have been in shock, and so he wouldnt have felt anything. xxx


----------



## Sorcha

I'm so very sorry your loss 
Of course I can't really tell you what may have happened, but one thing I know is that if he would have been alive and able to walk somewhere, he would have looked for somewhere to hide. I don't think the vet has told you anything that wasn't true and I'm sure if he said he didn't suffer, this is true.
I think someone picked him up and put him by the side of the road.
Again, I'm so sorry this happened.


----------



## hobbs2004

I cannot help you understand what he went through, I am not sure anyone can. However, with a broken pelvis I doubt that he would have crawled anywhere. It is more likely that a kind soul put him there. 

But I am really, really sorry for your loss.  Sleep well little cat.


----------



## Matrix/Logan

diesel2007 said:


> im going crazy, we found our cat dead by the side of the road. we took him to a vet who said he had been hit by a car and had a broken pelvis, blood coming out of his mouth and ruptured lungs. Im trying to figure out what happened, the vet said he died quickly and did not suffer. Could this be true or is he just trying to make me feel better. I dread to think what happened to my cat, he wasnt lying in the road or on the pavement but on the edge of a lawn. Did he walk there himself and then collapse or did someone put him there? I sob at the thought of him struggling along, suffering in his last moments. just rips me up inside. I hope he did die quickly, the thought of him suffering jus kills me. Can anyone help me understand what he went through?


Aww sweetie i went through this several years ago with my cat 'Hawk', we found him at our front door dead. It has taken me several years to stop blaming myself as i was the one who let him out and went for a lay down as i was pregnant. My OH found him when he came home.

I researched the reactions of cats and it is said that they have the chicken reaction, when you kill a chicken by removing its head it will still run for a few seconds because of the muscles and nerves closing down. (sorry to be graphic but it is the only thing that helped me to come to terms with Hawk)
I believe this happened with Hawk and he just ran but was already dying or dead.

You have to stop thinking like that, with those injuries i am sure your cat wouldn't have lived for many seconds if at all, just like Hawk.

So sorry for your loss. RIP little one. X


----------



## hazyreality

I think its most likely that someone out walking moved him out of the road, alot of people will do that, so that the owner can actually find them.
So sorry for your loss, I'm sure he wouldnt have suffered.

*Heidi*


----------



## diesel2007

thank you, im just sitting here crying my eyes... i miss him so much x


----------



## shamykebab

Oh God, I'm so sorry! I lost a cat in the same way exactly 9 years ago last Sunday. At the time I too agonised over whether he had suffered at the last moment. There were no marks on him at all, just a bit of blood by his mouth; a kind passer-by had picked him up off the road and took him to a nearby home for the elderly. They put him in a box and called us - I'll never forget that phone call. When I went to pick him up, he was simply curled up inside the box as if he was sleeping and I didn't believe he was dead until it was confirmed by the vet. He now sleeps in our garden under a pear tree we planted for him.

From your description, I think your vet is probably right in saying that he passed away quickly. I know it's hard but try not to think of those last moments - they'll just start to harbour in your mind as guilt and anger towards yourself. Grieve for him by all means, but wondering 'what if' will only make the pain of his death more acute and prolonged than it should be.

Think of the happy times you've had together; he's still there in your heart, he always will be.


----------



## francham

The same thing happened to my Simba last October, I let her out when I got in from work, then about an hour later I had 3 missed calls from my vets, she had been hit by a car and left. The person whos house it happened outside of found her and took her to the vets but it was too late. I will always blame myself because I let her out, I feel like I let her down that I wasnt there for her when she needed me. But thats what most of us are like because they arent just pets to us they are our babies. The vet advised against me seeing herwith her injuries, my OH went in to collect her and I held her wrapped up in her blanky for a few hours then we buried her in the garden. Its still gut wrenching and I'll miss her always. I have to believe the vet when he said she wouldnt have felt a thing and that she died instantly. Still makes me feel sick though 7 months on.


----------



## diesel2007

im sorry for your loss also.... people who havnt got a pet dont understand our pain. thank you for your support.... it does help x


----------



## diesel2007

shamykebab said:


> Oh God, I'm so sorry! I lost a cat in the same way exactly 9 years ago last Sunday. At the time I too agonised over whether he had suffered at the last moment. There were no marks on him at all, just a bit of blood by his mouth; a kind passer-by had picked him up off the road and took him to a nearby home for the elderly. They put him in a box and called us - I'll never forget that phone call. When I went to pick him up, he was simply curled up inside the box as if he was sleeping and I didn't believe he was dead until it was confirmed by the vet. He now sleeps in our garden under a pear tree we planted for him.
> 
> From your description, I think your vet is probably right in saying that he passed away quickly. I know it's hard but try not to think of those last moments - they'll just start to harbour in your mind as guilt and anger towards yourself. Grieve for him by all means, but wondering 'what if' will only make the pain of his death more acute and prolonged than it should be.
> 
> Think of the happy times you've had together; he's still there in your heart, he always will be.


Im sorry to hear about your loss, you remember even 9 years later. i buried diesel in our garden too, he was pure white, planted two white flowering plants to mark his grave. He must have been hit at night, but how can you NOT see a white cat with reflective collar? i hope he did pass away quickly. thank you for your reassuring words. i will bear in mind what you have said.


----------



## Becksie

I am so sorry, I know exactly how you feel, Charlie my cat who is on my profile was knocked over and left at the side of the road, a kind gardener from the nursing home found him and rang me to collect him. A horrible feeling I never to experience again.


----------



## lizward

I am sorry. It has happened to me too, more than once. I know how much it hurts.

Liz


----------



## Jo75

I am so sorry. It is lovely that you have planted white flowers for him, they will be a beautiful reminder.
Jo


----------



## blownaway

_Im so sorry for your loss...we lost our little Gizmo earlier this year after he got hit by a car...I still have nightmares about it.
Hugs_


----------



## Staysee

So very sorry to hear about your cat, im sure the vet has told you the right thing and that someone moved him off the road.


We lost a 2year old cat on Dec 13th 97, i still remember it clear as day, my sisters friend saw it happen and the person drove off, he was a ginger tom cat called Toffee, she ran down to the house to tell us and so my mum went up with a towel and got him from the road, the side of his face wasnt a pretty sight, when mum got him down he was still breathing, but only for a few minutes.

Its the worst thing in the world to loose a pet, cos like someone said....they arnt really pets, they are part of the family. Just over 13 years on and i still cry about it if i think about it. It will get easier, like others have said....dont blame yourself, dont worry about him anymore...he is at peace now, not suffering. Im sure he had a very happy life with you.

We're all here if you need us, just post away....most if not all people here will understand and support you


----------



## $hAzZa

My 2 cats have been missing for over 5 years now and I dread to think whether they have come to the same fate as yours did. Although I live in countryside which doesn't have many roads, just lanes. So there is still hope.

Sorry to hear about your kitty though. You can't blame yourself or the driver, it's just a common mistake cat's make when trying to get from one side to the other. Have you posted a few pics of him on the rainbow bridge post?


----------



## Bengal.lover

So sorry to hear of your loss  Our cat got run over last October was such a shock a nice family called to say they'd found him and brought him round. He looked untouched  so very sad and really miss him.

I hope ur ok. Im sure your cat didnt suffer I got told it was probably the shock that may have killed him.


----------



## lindabombinda

Hi...this is the first time I have ever written on one of these things but I feel so sad that I don't know what else to do...
My cat BeigeJing (Jing) was almost 2 and I had him from 5 weeks old. He stayed in from then until he was about 6 months and then started going out. At first he wasn't keen and stayed sat behind our garden fence! Eventually though he started venturing out and he'd go out in the day and be waiting for me when I came home. He'd stay in during the night. Just over a year after I got him I moved into a flat and took him with me - he was my best friend! I kept him in for about a month. He was always sat on the window ledges looking out....! Eventually, I let him out again. The flat is on a main road but it has a private car park to the front and a residential area behind with a large park - I was sure (I hoped ) he'd go there - and he seemed to. At the flat he tended to be out at night and in during the day. I'd go to work and when I got home he'd be on my bed in the same spot I left him that morning - lazy devil. We'd have cuddles and play time (fives) and I'd give him his dinner..often defrosted prawns, Whiskas 'Oh so' and biscuits...He'd go out about 10pm and be there again when I got up in the morning. Some mornings he wasn't back but I'd go to work and he was there when I got home. This went on for 9 months...but my life changed last Friday! I was going away for the weekend but my flat mate was in for most of it. I 'de-fleaed' Jing friday tea time and put him out about 7pm and went. Saturday afternoon when my flat mate returned Jing wasn't there.....nor was he back all Saturday night or Sunday afternoon when I got home. Sunday tea time I went out looking for him on the park and a neighbour came out to tell me that she was sorry but he was dead ! She said he was hit by a car Saturday. He had been moved and put in a bin (RSPCA wouldn't go out apparantly). My boyfriend looked and it was him...the right side of his face was badly damaged but the rest of him was ok. I took him home, took him out of the black bag, and wrapped him in his blankets with the nice side up...he looked asleep...like I'd seen him many times before! He was taken to the vets for cremation. I AM ABSOLUTELY GUTTED!!! I cannot describe how sad I feel and I can't stop blaming myself....'what if I chose to leave him in that Friday night' (as I often did if I was away overnight - but the weather was nice!)..'was it because of the flea repellent'....'why was he on the road' (I never saw him on the road or that side of the car park!!!)....'which way was he hit?'...'who moved him'?..'who hit him'...'was he really hit by a car?'....'did he die straight away'...'if I was there in the morning to let him in would he have wandered on the road..?'...etc etc....I tell myself it's irrational but I can't stop! I don't really know why I'm writing on here perhaps for someone to help me understand....?!!?!?!? He was the most amazing cat ever and so young...R.I.P BeigeJing...you'll be missed little man!!!!


----------



## Waterlily

diesel2007 said:


> im going crazy, we found our cat dead by the side of the road. we took him to a vet who said he had been hit by a car and had a broken pelvis, blood coming out of his mouth and ruptured lungs. Im trying to figure out what happened, the vet said he died quickly and did not suffer. Could this be true or is he just trying to make me feel better. I dread to think what happened to my cat, he wasnt lying in the road or on the pavement but on the edge of a lawn. Did he walk there himself and then collapse or did someone put him there? I sob at the thought of him struggling along, suffering in his last moments. just rips me up inside. I hope he did die quickly, the thought of him suffering jus kills me. Can anyone help me understand what he went through?


aw mate i am really sorry  The vet would have been right it would have been quick xx He was probably placed there by the driver or a passerby. Dont think of the things that might have happened they more then likely didnt. xx


----------



## Jess2308

Awww, im so sorry for your loss. Im sure he didnt suffer. RIP little cat.

I had a cat hit by a car years ago and someone walking/driving past put him on the lawn with a little sympathy note. I think people dont like to see them left on the road, I know if I saw someones beloved pet I would want to move it off the road so I imagine thats what happened with yours.

Dont dwell on what happened to him, think of the happy life he had


----------



## gemini

I am so sorry to hear about your cat. I am sure he didn't suffer, and would probably have been placed at the side of the road so his owner would find him and not be wondering where he was.

RIP little one x


----------



## Izzie999

Im so sorry to hear this its awful, I am sure it would have been very quick.

My thoughts are with you at this terrible time.

Izzie


----------



## Kaitlyn

We had one knocked over outside our house when i lived at my moms. Poor thing had fatal injuries but not near as bad as you have described with yours. We carried it around and knocked a few doors until we found where it lived but sadly the little doll passed away in my mums arms as we waited for the people who lived at that house came to the door. Even more heartbreaking was that it was their cat.. They were devastated but a little comforted knowing it had not been alone at the time. 

The driver didn't even stop... 

RIP kitty. Its not easy to go through, thoughts are with you.


----------



## Ally-Kats

So sorry to hear of your loss,we are all thinking of you RIP little one.


----------



## Zayna

Bit different but our bunny died after being attacked by a fox. 

My OH went out and put her in a bag and we took her to the vet to be cremated, he wouldnt let me see her.

Ive been driving myself mad ever since wondering how she must have felt in the final moments. a lot of people said she probably died of shock but I hate the thought of her being that scared. We still miss her really badly but it does get easier as time passes.

RIP Little cat xxxx


----------



## HollyM

So sorry to hear of this. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## katie200

im so sorry about your cat im sure he didnt suffer i hope your bearing up


----------



## Janee

I really feel for you - I would be devastated if I had gone through the expereicne you have.

But ...... you gave your cat freedom and your cat loved every minute of it. 

(This is not a rant/jibe against those who keep their cats indoors - it is the owners' decision and the owner has to risk assess and live with the consequences if they let their cat roam).


----------



## coco-flo

I am so sorry for your loss, my neighboughs cat got run over when we were looking after her when they went away, it was awfull. Thats why now we have cats they stay in.Could not go through that again.


----------



## gemini

coco-flo said:


> I am so sorry for your loss, my neighboughs cat got run over when we were looking after her when they went away, it was awfull. Thats why now we have cats they stay in.Could not go through that again.


OMG that must have been awful for you. How do you explain that to the cats owner


----------



## jeblee

I'm really sorry for you, I've lost two cats in this way within a year and I know that it is heart wrenchingly painful and its so important to take the time to grieve, they are members of the family after all. The only consolation I had was that I felt happy knowing that although thay had short lives they had happy ones, I couldn't have kept them indoors not seeing them sprinting across the lawn or playing with bees. Its just so sad that it happens so often but boys will be boys and instead of playing in the nice open grassland they'll try crossing a busy road! and your vet wasn't trying to be nice, I know he hasn't felt any pain, both my cats were found on the grass verge with the same injuries, the shock of the accident causes them to instinctively bolt, often not very far, but they will have already gone by this point.

But don't blame yourself, it happens so often, as everyones posts have shown. Maybe the little ones are all up there playing together. x x x


----------



## KathyM

To the OP - your story completely echoes mine several years ago and so you have my utmost deepest sympathies. I hope it is some comfort to know that he can't have been in pain for very long at all and often shock turns off pain to animals too, so please don't let it eat away at you (like I did). I now would never let a cat roam outside, I just couldn't go through that again. In response to the post above, there are many people who keep cats indoors who live long and very happy lives, it's not as easy as just letting cats out and it's a commitment an owner has to make, but indoor cats don't have to be unhappy. :thumbup:


----------



## charleecat

Im so sorry to hear of your little one. Here's a huge hug. He had a lovely fulfilled life with you so please remember that. RIP little hunny.


----------



## prashant4

Hi,

yesterday only a small kitten had an accident and died.

It was under the car and when the car was moved we saw the kitten trembling and shaking a lot in pain and than it started to slow down and lay on the ground and blood came from it's mouth and it stopped breathing. It din't make any noise and died within 1 minute before I could pick it up and take it to vet. It was really painful and I can't stop myself from thinking about it was trembling and shaking in pain. It looked it din't have any injury on the body and there was blood that came out from it's mouth.

I am feeling really bad and sad about it and it's poor mother who could not understand what happened to her small baby. It was the only one left surviving out of the 4 kittens she had. Now all 4 are no more.


----------



## Waterlily

prashant4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> yesterday only a small kitten had an accident and died.
> 
> It was under the car and when the car was moved we saw the kitten trembling and shaking a lot in pain and than it started to slow down and lay on the ground and blood came from it's mouth and it stopped breathing. It din't make any noise and died within 1 minute before I could pick it up and take it to vet. It was really painful and I can't stop myself from thinking about it was trembling and shaking in pain. It looked it din't have any injury on the body and there was blood that came out from it's mouth.
> 
> I am feeling really bad and sad about it and it's poor mother who could not understand what happened to her small baby. It was the only one left surviving out of the 4 kittens she had. Now all 4 are no more.


Thats sad, was it your cat? oh and welcome to pf


----------



## fiwilliams

I am so sorry to hear about your loss honey - I am going through the same thing this week having had my cat also killed by a car. You have to try and not think these awful thoughts and just concentrate on your happy memories. Please try not to torture yourself. I have found great comfort from people on here, I hope you do too. xx


----------



## RabbitMonster

prashant4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> yesterday only a small kitten had an accident and died.
> 
> It was under the car and when the car was moved we saw the kitten trembling and shaking a lot in pain and than it started to slow down and lay on the ground and blood came from it's mouth and it stopped breathing. It din't make any noise and died within 1 minute before I could pick it up and take it to vet. It was really painful and I can't stop myself from thinking about it was trembling and shaking in pain. It looked it din't have any injury on the body and there was blood that came out from it's mouth.
> 
> I am feeling really bad and sad about it and it's poor mother who could not understand what happened to her small baby. It was the only one left surviving out of the 4 kittens she had. Now all 4 are no more.


What a sad story, and how thoughtful of you to trawl through 2 years of previous posts and reply to this specific thread


----------



## Amin

Sorry to hear this sad news, We have been through this pain. It will get easier in time. Be strong. R.I.P little one. run free


----------



## Heisker

Hi everyone. Just wanted to say thank you for bringing me such comfort tonight. My wee buddie cat Mikey was hit by a car and died yesterday afternoon - it was all over in around a minute. We saw the whole thing - he ran home to the garden, writhed around with eyes rolling then took his last breath. Have been torturing myself with thoughts of how much pain he must've been in, but have read here that shock/instincts may have kicked in, and he may really have been gone whilst still running from the scene. Is this the case that cats have 'chicken-like' reactions, and might still move like this when already gone? i just can't stand to think of him in pain like that. If I can believe he didn't suffer too much I think it'll help me cope. And I agree with everyone who has suggested focusing on the good memories rather than the final moments, but it's still very raw just now.

Stay strong everyone - cat people are good people with huge hearts x


----------



## Erenya

tears in my eyes here  Big Zen hugs. He knew he was loved while he was with you, take comfort in that and remember with happiness how much joy you had together.

RIP Mikey. Run free.


----------



## lostbear

My son's cat was crushed by a car earlier this year. He was told the same - that death would be pretty much instantaneous.

When you think of the size of a cat, and the weight of a car, a mid-body or head strike (sorry to be graphic, but I can't think of another way to phrase it) is going to be fatal in less than seconds. Any movement is residual nerve impulses.

I am very sorry for your tragic loss, but I hope you can take a small comfort from the fact that he probably wasn't even aware of being struck by the vehicle.

Prayers with you.


----------



## lostbear

Heisker said:


> Hi everyone. Just wanted to say thank you for bringing me such comfort tonight. My wee buddie cat Mikey was hit by a car and died yesterday afternoon - it was all over in around a minute. We saw the whole thing - he ran home to the garden, writhed around with eyes rolling then took his last breath. Have been torturing myself with thoughts of how much pain he must've been in, but have read here that shock/instincts may have kicked in, and he may really have been gone whilst still running from the scene. Is this the case that cats have 'chicken-like' reactions, and might still move like this when already gone?* i just can't stand to think of him in pain* like that. If I can believe he didn't suffer too much I think it'll help me cope. And I agree with everyone who has suggested focusing on the good memories rather than the final moments, but it's still very raw just now.
> 
> Stay strong everyone - cat people are good people with huge hearts x


I don't think he would have been - he would be in shock - if not the pain would have been too great for him to move. Shock is nature's anaesthetic - it allows an easy death.

Many people who have come close to death because of accident, and lived to tell the tale, have described how they were unaware of even being injured, because shock has prevented them feeling anything. Ironically, the worse an injury is, the less pain is often experienced (the only exception to this is burn injuries, which are horrifically painful).

Perhaps, as pain is a warning to get out of the situation, if the body knows that survival is impossible anyway, shock allows some peace in passing.


----------



## Charity

I'm so sorry about your beloved boy. I think its most likely that he passed away immediately and the driver or someone put him by the side of the road. Otherwise, he would have gone into shock and the adrenalin is known to dull pain so he wouldn't suffer. I know its really hard to stop thinking about what happened but just try and keep in your mind that he's now at peace. Time will dull the shock and pain you're feeling and you'll be able to think of him and good memories of your time together.


----------



## Heisker

Thank you so much lostbear. That is indeed of some comfort. I will miss him desperately, but not having to think about him in agony helps. Hope your son found some comfort too.


----------



## Soozi

This is the worst type of post we could read I am so sorry for your loss. He is in a good place now. Hugs xxx


----------



## MinkyMadam

Really sad to hear about this tragic loss. It's the kind of situation we all dread. I hope in time you'll be able to put the memory of those last awful minutes out of your mind and be comforted instead by the memories of happy times you shared together. Take care 
Rest easy at the bridge little Mikey. X


----------



## MogPup

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. 
I took a stray in last year (Moggit), who was pregnant and had kittens. She got hit by a car about 4weeks ago. I was devastated. She had a horrid start to life, and a happy life when I took her in for what now seems a very short year. She was hit on a Saturday night/ sunday morning, somebody moved her to the side of the road and put on facebook and a good Samaritan went round the houses till she found where she lived. I was at work, but my GF had decided to stay and she was in when the good Samaritan brought her round. 
I still find myself beating myself up as to what I could have done differently. I could have locked her in, but she was a free spirit so wouldn't have been fair and she was far too curious for her own good. I can spend the rest of my life asking why she went upto the road, when she never did before. An answer I will never find and just keep torturing myself.
Some spirits are not meant to be grounded for too long in this life.
Play at the bridge little one.


----------



## Ginmog

I'm so sorry... Just reading this thread I'm in tears again... It's only been a few weeks since Moggit was killed on the road and I joined the forum. Have found a lot of comfort from knowing others have gone though this and understand... Writing about it seems to help, like letting the pain out. Mogpup has written a lot about Moggit on threads Rip Moggit and Memories of Moggit. I've found it hard to let her go...writing and talking about her has kept alive or at least eased the loss. Think I'm ok the something will set me off... Violent ends are so differcult that horrible sick feeling and not knowing what to do to make it better, because you can't have your lovely baby back. Went though this 10 years ago with my Oscar, not a road accident but murdered by human, was physically sick. Took a very long time to get over... If you do.. But found the love of 2 rescue cats and more recently Moggits daughter pups. Love hugs to all those hurting, it will get easier in time...


----------



## TeddyMum

So very sorry &#128543; xx


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm so sorry...


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Aw bless you, how awful. 

I'm so sorry for your loss. It doesn't sound like Mikey had a chance to feel much of anything at all.

RIP little one xxx

_Bast, Sekhmet, we give you back your child.
Noble, regal, honorable cat.
Watch over him, and guide him on his way
to the spirit world.
May he be blessed in your names,
and hunt ever after beside you._


----------



## Jiskefet

diesel2007 said:


> He must have been hit at night, but how can you NOT see a white cat with reflective collar?


I am so sorry for your loss.
I lost Jiskefet in a similar way. He was hit by a car at night and died instantly. Someone walking their dog heard the bell on his collar, a thud, and only seconds later found him by the side of the road, dead.

But it is quite easy for a driver not to see a cat cross, as many cats that get killed at night run into the side of a passing car. They will see a car coming towards them because of the headlights, but if they are running towards the road from in between parked cars, or while turning a corner, they will not see a car that is already there and run straight into the side.

That is what happened to Jiskefet. The driver may not even have known, it will probably have felt like he drove over some branch, or just touched a curb, if they felt it at all...


----------



## Merlin's mum

diesel2007 said:


> im going crazy, we found our cat dead by the side of the road. we took him to a vet who said he had been hit by a car and had a broken pelvis, blood coming out of his mouth and ruptured lungs. Im trying to figure out what happened, the vet said he died quickly and did not suffer. Could this be true or is he just trying to make me feel better. I dread to think what happened to my cat, he wasnt lying in the road or on the pavement but on the edge of a lawn. Did he walk there himself and then collapse or did someone put him there? I sob at the thought of him struggling along, suffering in his last moments. just rips me up inside. I hope he did die quickly, the thought of him suffering jus kills me. Can anyone help me understand what he went through?


Hi, I have just joined this group 5 minutes ago trying to find some comfort with likeminded people.I am so so sorry about your cat. it is such a shock finding him like that.
My darling cat Merlin died probably last night, hit by a car although I only found him today. He was only 2. He almost never even go on the road as we have bush at the back of our house. As he was missing last night I went out and called him but did not go too far as I was not really worried. This morning my husband and I went out first thing with a box of treats to coax him back. I saw 2 black and white paws sticking out by the curb and I started howling. He was so close to home when I found him , another few steps and he would have been safe at home, snuggling in with me. I spent hours in shock, thinking the same things as you,the worst scenario possible going round and round in my head. My baby died alone, was he still alive last night and could he hear me calling? Did he suffer, did he crawl to the curb in agony?
The think that hurts the most is that he was so close, a few more steps and he would have been safe.He has a brother,Mr Pip and he is also very sad. My good friend came today and she looked at me in the eye and she said to me please hear what I am saying because it is true. Merlin did not suffer, he was such a little cat and cars are so big it would have been all over in an instant, he was on his way home for dinner,thinking about his crunchy treats, and next thing he was somewhere else.He is looking at his mum and dad and he is sorry for causing such pain but he is ok. 
Now I am saying the same thing to you. You darling cat never knew a thing, his last thoughts were of food and cuddles with you  RIP little sweetie.
And RIP Merlin I love you.


----------



## MogPup

Welcome to the forum and sadly it isn't under better circumstances.
So sorry to hear of your loss.
Unfortunately we will never know why our beloved animals do such things, but you can still torture yourself trying to figure it out.
I took a stray in who was pregnant (Moggit), she'd been hanging round for 2 1/2 yrs then I took her in and had her for around a year, then she went upto the road for whatever reason. I tortured myself for months and it's only recently that I can openly talk about Moggit without getting upset/angry, etc. Does'nt make thing's any easier, but try to take comfort from the good life he's lived with you and the love he's had.
I installed a microchip catflap for Moggit and Pups(she's Moggits daughter), for a few months after Moggit's passing me and the girlfriend both heard the catflap as though a cat was about to come through. Strangely Moggit would come through calmy, Pup's a million miles an hour, when we heard catflap I could tell it wasn't Pups, it was calm. To me it could only be Moggit. I still believe she visits every now and then. Some spirits aren't meant for this world.
RIP Merlin


----------



## vivien

Merlin's mum said:


> Hi, I have just joined this group 5 minutes ago trying to find some comfort with likeminded people.I am so so sorry about your cat. it is such a shock finding him like that.
> My darling cat Merlin died probably last night, hit by a car although I only found him today. He was only 2. He almost never even go on the road as we have bush at the back of our house. As he was missing last night I went out and called him but did not go too far as I was not really worried. This morning my husband and I went out first thing with a box of treats to coax him back. I saw 2 black and white paws sticking out by the curb and I started howling. He was so close to home when I found him , another few steps and he would have been safe at home, snuggling in with me. I spent hours in shock, thinking the same things as you,the worst scenario possible going round and round in my head. My baby died alone, was he still alive last night and could he hear me calling? Did he suffer, did he crawl to the curb in agony?
> The think that hurts the most is that he was so close, a few more steps and he would have been safe.He has a brother,Mr Pip and he is also very sad. My good friend came today and she looked at me in the eye and she said to me please hear what I am saying because it is true. Merlin did not suffer, he was such a little cat and cars are so big it would have been all over in an instant, he was on his way home for dinner,thinking about his crunchy treats, and next thing he was somewhere else.He is looking at his mum and dad and he is sorry for causing such pain but he is ok.
> Now I am saying the same thing to you. You darling cat never knew a thing, his last thoughts were of food and cuddles with you  RIP little sweetie.
> And RIP Merlin I love you.


I am so sorry for your loss. RIP beautiful Merlin. Run free at rainbow bridge. 
Bigs hugs for you Hun

Viv xx


----------



## Charity

I'm so very sorry about your dear cat. I've been through this as have others here and everyone suffers guilt at not being there and great pain at not understanding what happened. Cats are free spirits and sometimes this puts them in dangerous situations. I believe, from the injuries you describe he would have died almost immediately and would likely have not been aware through shock. I don't think your vet was lying to you. As has been said, it's likely the driver put him on the roadside. I know there are no words of comfort at the moment but time will heal. If you want to talk to someone there is a pet bereavement service at the Blue Cross. Thinking of you. RIP little one, you were much loved.


----------



## idris

Hello . I'm so very sorry you have to join under such sad circumstances for you. Rip merlin. Give yourself time to grieve. Merlins brother will need oodles and oodles of extra care and attention of you as cats grieve well. X


----------



## sskmick

I will be honest I think your vet will be right, if the vet wasn't sure the answer would have been slightly different albeit tactful.

I always move animals that have been hit and are in the middle of the road, it isn't always the right thing to do, I know but they are only going to get hit again if they are unable to move. Some have already died, if they are alive I ring for help and stay with the animal. Unfortunately I have never been able to contact an owner.

It is unfortunate that these things can and do happen, don't beat yourself up, your cat had the freedom to roam and I have no doubt had a very happy life albeit it short. He was loved and that love will live on, which is why you are in so much pain, through grief.

Try to take comfort in that you have your boy, you were able to take him to the vets for cremation. There are a lot of owners whose cats go out and never seen again, I have had two go missing one was 7 years old, my second was only 2 years old her brother returned home with a pellet lodged close to his spine I can only assume she had been shot too. I struggle even today wondering whether they were alive, trapped, or died and how etc..


----------



## mudgekin

diesel2007 said:


> im going crazy, we found our cat dead by the side of the road. we took him to a vet who said he had been hit by a car and had a broken pelvis, blood coming out of his mouth and ruptured lungs. Im trying to figure out what happened, the vet said he died quickly and did not suffer. Could this be true or is he just trying to make me feel better. I dread to think what happened to my cat, he wasnt lying in the road or on the pavement but on the edge of a lawn. Did he walk there himself and then collapse or did someone put him there? I sob at the thought of him struggling along, suffering in his last moments. just rips me up inside. I hope he did die quickly, the thought of him suffering jus kills me. Can anyone help me understand what he went through?


I'm so so sorry to hear such devastating news. I'm like others and would think that it sounds like he went instantly and that some kind person carried him to the edge if a lawn to get him off the road.

Please be kind to yourself

Sleep tight little puss. Xx


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

I'm not able to read through the whole thread, so my apologies if this has been said already.

The moment your cat was hit by the car he would have gone into complete shock, and been unaware of anything much at all; shock overrides pain. If he did get himself to the grass verge it would have been an instinctive, rather than thought-through action; from the injuries you describe I think it much more likely that someone placed him there. 

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

Just seen that the original thread is a very old one. @petforum, is there anyway to stop this happening? I know we can look at the date of the original post but the font is very small and it's easy to forget to do it. Ah well......... just hope all these recent words of support are useful to someone...............


----------



## bluecordelia

Sorry..its never easy. We have a great local network on fb where I live and its lovely to know there are caring people out there x


----------



## Soozi

I am so sorry you lost your dear cat this way and you will battle with yourself as to what might have happened but will never know unless someone saw it. He is at peace now and would have died very quickly I would think. RIP Little one sleep peacefully. XXX


----------



## shortandfurry

I'm feeling cynical today so I think it's possible that whoever hit the cat with their car picked it up and put it on the grass where to a casual glance it might appear to be sleeping. I hope the guilt lives with them forever.


----------



## Wiz201

this thread was started in 2010!


----------



## Soozi

Bah!!! I always forget to look at the date of posting! Thanks Wiz!:Shamefullyembarrased XXX


----------



## Evgenija

jen24 said:


> Our cat Fuzz died last year just before christmas. she was hit by a car. we didnt have time to get the vet round (it was just past midnight) and i had to sit stroking her for about 3 minutes untill she died. it sounds like your cat had the same injuries as fuzz, im so sorry, its awful to lose a pet that way. he could possibly have walked to the grass verge, or maybe someone carried him there, i dont know, but at least he isnt in any pain now. i know thats not very reasuring, but the pain of the loss does get easier in time.
> 
> oh and to answer your question, he would have been in shock, and so he wouldnt have felt anything. xxx


We lost our beautiful two year old boy Tommy Thursday night 2/02/2017. He had been hit by a car. I am Absolutely heartbroken. 
Our beautiful boy was taken to the local vet by a kind stranger Friday and we received the horrible heartbreaking news Friday afternoon. 
it has been 24 hours since and I (28) yr old am sobbing like a child. I feel empty. I can't describe how I feel. Beyond sad. Last night I fall asleep from crying so much then at 2am woke up and remembered what had happened and started crying again. 
I don't know how to come to terms with it. 
It's not like he was old and was his time or sick or anything. He was perfect. Perfect. 
When I saw him for the last time at the vet I couldn't believe that was my beautiful Tommy lying dead. He had a big bump on his head and I could see some blood that had come out of his mouth. 
When I asked the vet if he suffered she said that he probably died instaltaly from internal bleeding and was unconscious. 
I didn't ask her why his eyes were still open though.... 
I don't know how to act right now. I don't even want to be in the house I just don't know how to function. I'm lost and empty. 
I hate it when people tell me not to worry you will get another cat. NO!! Don't you dare tel me not to worry he was my baby. He completed our family. And now we're just empty.


----------



## kittih

I am sorry for your loss. Losing a cat in such a sudden and traumatic way is terrible and it is only natural that you would be very upset and grieving losing him.

It is quite common for eyes to be open at time of death both in humans and animals. It is only in films that the person or animal close their eyes first.

Given your cats injuries I am sure your cat didn't feel much pain at all as it would have been very sudden and he would have lost consciousness almost immediately.

Take time to grieve for him and don't listen to people that suggest you can easily replace him etc. He was a member of your family so it is very understandable you will feel his loss deeply.


----------



## huckybuck

How very, very sad to hear this. It is utterly heart breaking and only time will help to heal. Try to remember he had a happy life with you and would have simply known your love and kindness to him until the end. If killed instantly he will now be at peace rather than being left with some horrific injuries and in pain. The grief probably won't ever go completely - I still have moments when I weep for my cat Cinders who I lost to poisoning in 2005 but I can also be grateful to her now, for showing me how truly special a cat can be..she left an incredible legacy turning me into a crazy cat lady and wanting to share another cat's love. 

For now all you can do is keep busy through your grief. Perhaps buy a special momento to remember Tommy by - a rose bush or some memory beads to wear or simply a beautiful frame to keep his photo on display. It will get easier.

Thinking of you and RIP dear boy.


----------



## Evgenija

kittih said:


> I am sorry for your loss. Losing a cat in such a sudden and traumatic way is terrible and it is only natural that you would be very upset and grieving losing him.
> 
> It is quite common for eyes to be open at time of death both in humans and animals. It is only in films that the person or animal close their eyes first.
> 
> Given your cats injuries I am sure your cat didn't feel much pain at all as it would have been very sudden and he would have lost consciousness almost immediately.
> 
> Take time to grieve for him and don't listen to people that suggest you can easily replace him etc. He was a member of your family so it is very understandable you will feel his loss deeply.


Thank you so much for your words and understanding and acknowledgment.


----------



## Pocahontas31

diesel2007 said:


> im going crazy, we found our cat dead by the side of the road. we took him to a vet who said he had been hit by a car and had a broken pelvis, blood coming out of his mouth and ruptured lungs. Im trying to figure out what happened, the vet said he died quickly and did not suffer. Could this be true or is he just trying to make me feel better. I dread to think what happened to my cat, he wasnt lying in the road or on the pavement but on the edge of a lawn. Did he walk there himself and then collapse or did someone put him there? I sob at the thought of him struggling along, suffering in his last moments. just rips me up inside. I hope he did die quickly, the thought of him suffering jus kills me. Can anyone help me understand what he went through?


Hey sw


diesel2007 said:


> im going crazy, we found our cat dead by the side of the road. we took him to a vet who said he had been hit by a car and had a broken pelvis, blood coming out of his mouth and ruptured lungs. Im trying to figure out what happened, the vet said he died quickly and did not suffer. Could this be true or is he just trying to make me feel better. I dread to think what happened to my cat, he wasnt lying in the road or on the pavement but on the edge of a lawn. Did he walk there himself and then collapse or did someone put him there? I sob at the thought of him struggling along, suffering in his last moments. just rips me up inside. I hope he did die quickly, the thought of him suffering jus kills me. Can anyone help me understand what he went through?


so sorry for your loss. It sounds like the driver may have put him on the side of the road. Whatever, the case he would of known how much he was loved and had a wonderful life xx


----------



## Brambles the cat

So sorry for your loss .i posted on here i saw a cat run over it wasnt my cat and it was so heartbreaking it was worse because i saw it .grief never goes it stays with you forever which is what makes us human its something you live with its one of the most terrible things a person goes through .things will get better but you cant erase memories. Because you need them for the good things in life aswell .hope you feel better soon


----------



## Corpi

My Corpi cat just died because of car accident today.and l cant stop crying for hours now, dont know how l can go through with this feeling. Empty and hurt so bad.


----------



## Ali71

Corpi said:


> My Corpi cat just died because of car accident today.and l cant stop crying for hours now, dont know how l can go through with this feeling. Empty and hurt so bad.


I'm very sorry to hear you have lost Corpi. May your dear friend rest in peace x Hugs to you x


----------



## Brambles the cat

So sorry for your loss rip corpi .so horrible when its sudden and a car accident. Its no comfort but things will get better .have you no family you can chat to it may help


----------



## DingoDaraDella

My beautiful girl Della got ran over yesterday morning. I feel so empty. She was only 7 years old, and she was my little friend. She was a feral kitten that had wondered into our local vets 7 years ago, and I was at the vets with my friend as his dog was having a check up. The lady on the reception desk asked if I was interested in taking in a kitten, and that's how we met. Della was so shy and timid at first. I lived on a smallholding and the house was huge and full of hiding places so I didn't see her for the first 2 weeks of having her. I just knew she was there as the food I put out each morning and evening would always be gone! Then one day I was lay on my bed and she came in and started purring at me and cuddling me. She was so bright, wise and noble. I never ever worried about her because she was so nimble and quick and would get out of the way at the first sign of any danger. I suppose that's why it's so difficult to come to terms with. She was found by a man walking his dog yesterday morning on the side of the road. He wrapped her in a bin bag and came knocking on the doors. I honestly didn't think it would be her because she never went into the road. We live in a rural area and there are miles of fields around, it's baffled me completely. We buried her in the garden and I've put some nice pebbles on her grave and I'm going to plant some flowers there to remember her by. She was such a loving little thing. She only trusted me, but the bond we had was so strong. She would come in and sit with me and give me little nudges and headbutts and meow ever so softly, I will miss her dearly. I can't help feeling to blame. I wish I'd of let her out at a different time or called her in sooner.... But she was just doing what she did every day. It's horrible, and right now I feel lost and empty. Just want my little girl to come home. I just want to see her sitting on the windowsill waiting patiently for me to let her in. So sad xXx


----------



## fakehappy

I lost my cat to a car this morning, I got a call from the vets to say someone had spotted him outside their home and brought him to the vets but he had already passed when they found him. He would have been 3 in a months time. He was my world and helped me through more than he could have ever known in his short life. I'm so grateful for the time we had together and he will be deeply missed.

I'm also sorry to everyone who has had to experience this awful sudden loss of their pet.


----------



## Jansheff

fakehappy said:


> I lost my cat to a car this morning, I got a call from the vets to say someone had spotted him outside their home and brought him to the vets but he had already passed when they found him. He would have been 3 in a months time. He was my world and helped me through more than he could have ever known in his short life. I'm so grateful for the time we had together and he will be deeply missed.
> 
> I'm also sorry to everyone who has had to experience this awful sudden loss of their pet.


I'm so sorry for your loss. It happened to a cat I had over 20 years ago and I still feel sad when I think about him and the years we lost together. A neighbour brought mine to me and drove me to the vet with him and at first it looked as though he would be ok, but he died in the early hours of the morning. The vet had taken her home with him, so he couldn't have had better care and I found it comforting that he was being cared for.

Perhaps when you feel a bit better, you could start a new thread, tell us a bit about him. I'm sorry your first visit to the forum is under such sad circumstances, but welcome and I hope you find it helps.


----------



## Moggylove

Ive just been reading through some of these posts.Im so sorry for the loss of your cats.Its upsetting reading them cos my cat got hit by a vehicle only last week.Luckily she survived but it's been tough.
I found my cat just lying there on the garden.She must've ran and managed to make it back.I like to think she came to my garden so that I could find her.She never usually spends time on my garden,it's usually everyone else's.
I think it's so wrong how it's law to stop and report hitting a dog but not a cat.I don't think the driver even stopped in my cats case


----------



## Brambles the cat

Sorry for your loss as the previous post from jansheff it has happend to most of us at some time .me as well. its something you cant forget .its good to remember all the good times you had with him.i often think when brambles is on my bed or waiting for food or at the door . I often think what it would be like when shes not there anymore knowing one day it will happen to me again.


----------



## candyfloss76

I lost my ginger tom on Monday morning. He was only a year old. So gutted. He was hit by a car and driver didn't stop. Thankfully someone saw it happen and they took him to the vet and posted on a local Facebook page so i found out quickly and was able to bring him home. I wish the vet had warned me about his head injury I can't unsee it. I've lost a couple of kitties before but not like this. It's so hard.


----------



## Ali71

candyfloss76 said:


> I lost my ginger tom on Monday morning. He was only a year old. So gutted. He was hit by a car and driver didn't stop. Thankfully someone saw it happen and they took him to the vet and posted on a local Facebook page so i found out quickly and was able to bring him home. I wish the vet had warned me about his head injury I can't unsee it. I've lost a couple of kitties before but not like this. It's so hard.


I'm so sorry  that's really sad.

Rest in peace sweet boy xx


----------



## candyfloss76

Ali71 said:


> I'm so sorry  that's really sad.
> 
> Rest in peace sweet boy xx


Thanks. Came across this thread while looking for somewhere to vent. I don't even know how he was out, he wasn't usually out at night. My wee Ziggy keeps looking for him, poor thing.


----------



## huckybuck

Really sorry for your loss. 
I am glad you found him and were able to bring him home. 
Can you consider cat proofing your garden or getting an enclosure to keep Ziggy safe especially if you have lost kitties in the same way before?
There are so many more cars out on the roads these days as well as all the other dangers out there for cats.


----------



## LucyB

So sorry to hear about your loss - I lost my first cat (and years later, my dog) on the road, and the sudden shock of it is gutting. I am sure the vet was right, your cat wouldn't have suffered - but that doesn't make it easier for you. Virtual hug x


----------



## Mo1959

I haven't posted in here for ages but was googling for information to help me with my grief.

I am distraught and so angry with myself just now. My beloved Tia who was an indoor car got out accidentally on Friday night just before I went to bed. I stupidly went out for literally seconds to check washing on the line last thing and it was still wet so decided to just leave it so went straight back in then went through to bed. In these few seconds I had left the door ajar and Tia must have popped out and maybe went under my car. I went back in and through to bed. As it's warm just now, she has been sleeping in this room so I never gave it a thought. I thought it strange that she didn't come through in the morning for her cuddle and to get me up. I got up and she wasn't here and I searched the house in all her usual haunts and then noticed her food hadn't been touched and her litter tray unused. 

I went straight out the back and searched and called and checked the neighbours gardens. I then walked round the block in a circle and actually walked along the road where she was found only a short time later so I wonder if she had actually seen me and was trying to cross the road and follow me home because I was only in the house about 20 minutes when a friend messaged me to ask if anyone in my area knew of a light brown cat as it was lying on the road behind mine. 

I am never going to be able to forget the shock and nausea that swept over me at that moment as I think I knew it would be her. We went round and couldn't see anything and I stupidly hoped that she had just been stunned and had got up, but sadly we then met a couple walking carrying a plastic bag and they said they had her and were taking her to the vet to see if she was chipped. Even at that point looking in the bag, I couldn't help selfishly hoping it was another cat but it was my poor little Tia lying lifeless. I just broke down sobbing and I will never get that image out of my head.

My poor little bably who would only have been 6 next month, killed like that because of a few seconds of carelessness on my part. Not sure I will ever forgive myself. The house is horribly quiet as you can imagine as she was the usual vocal Siamese and bounced around the house like a baby elephant.

I'm not sure if I will get another cat when I feel ready. I am hoping Tia might tell me in some way or point me in the right direction and if so, I will have to be totally paranoid about their safety and security of the house.

Sorry for the long post but it helps a bit to write it down.


----------



## moggie14

I'm so very sorry to read this, RIP Tia. Big hugs xx


----------



## Charity

I'm terribly sorry you've lost your beautiful girl in such tragic circumstances. I can only tell you time will heal the pain but I know it is devastating at the moment.xx


----------



## Paw Campus

So sorry to hear your loss


----------



## vivien

So sorry for your loss. RIP. Beautiful Tia. Run free over rainbow bridge.










Viv xx


----------



## Ali71

So very sorry  hugs to you xx


----------



## chillminx

@Mo1959 - this is so upsetting, what a dreadful, tragic thing to happen! I understand you being devastated, I feel for you, bless you.

Thinking of you with much sympathy x

RIP beautiful beloved Tia xx


----------



## huckybuck

I am so sad and sorry to hear this. 

RIP dear TIa.


----------



## smudge17

Our beautiful 5 year old boy Smudge was let out by my wife on the evening of 28 August. I work away from home and my every nightmare came true when she sent me a whatsapp at half past midnight saying he wasn't back. (Always did 4 hour stints max.) We live in a really quiet rural area with maybe 3 cars a night passing on average. As an extra measure both Smudge and his little sister Missy always had LED collars on to which I also attached long strips of reflective tape to make them super visible at night in car headlights. Missy is very scared of cars but Smudge who was much more of a roamer was very cool and despite our efforts to train him did not have much fear of the very occasional passing car.
Anyway my wife and a friend frantically searched all night and I made arrangements to return home the following day. He was found the next morning lying dead in the grass about 10 feet off the road just opposite our house. Not a mark on him, eyes open and tail very bushy - I desperately hope all signs it was instant and painless. Whoever had hit him did not even have the decency to stop so we will never know who it was. It's 30mph speed limit here on what is essentially just a track - but this still happened we just cannot believe it. I suspect whoever it was did not adhere to the speed limit. 
We rescued Missy and Smudge 3 years and a month ago and you could not imagine 2 lovelier cats - the joy they have brought in that time is immeasurable. We estimate Smudge crossed that road about 4000 times and got away with it, but his luck ran out that night at the hands of a driver who didn't care.
Our whole world has crumbled around us I cannot begin to describe the pain we are still in nearly 4 weeks on. It is comforting to see the posts on here from like minded people who can empathize with how we feel. What drives me maddest is when people say 'would it help if you got another one ?' - as if it was a written off car I was replacing !! They just don't get it.
We still have Missy and our adopted stray Sammy who we love and adore with all our hearts but there is an eerie quiet emptiness without Smudge who was the most beautiful docile sweet pet you could ever imagine. We are just devastated and I don't know how we will ever get over it we just miss him more every day.


----------



## Charity

I'm so very sorry you lost Smudge in that tragic way. Its very upsetting especially not having the chance to say goodbye. Somehow the loss of any pet changes the whole way the household exists and its very strange and unsettling for a time. Having lost a number of pets, I can only say that time heals the pain. RIP Smudge.


----------



## smudge17

Mo1959 said:


> I haven't posted in here for ages but was googling for information to help me with my grief.
> 
> I am distraught and so angry with myself just now. My beloved Tia who was an indoor car got out accidentally on Friday night just before I went to bed. I stupidly went out for literally seconds to check washing on the line last thing and it was still wet so decided to just leave it so went straight back in then went through to bed. In these few seconds I had left the door ajar and Tia must have popped out and maybe went under my car. I went back in and through to bed. As it's warm just now, she has been sleeping in this room so I never gave it a thought. I thought it strange that she didn't come through in the morning for her cuddle and to get me up. I got up and she wasn't here and I searched the house in all her usual haunts and then noticed her food hadn't been touched and her litter tray unused.
> 
> I went straight out the back and searched and called and checked the neighbours gardens. I then walked round the block in a circle and actually walked along the road where she was found only a short time later so I wonder if she had actually seen me and was trying to cross the road and follow me home because I was only in the house about 20 minutes when a friend messaged me to ask if anyone in my area knew of a light brown cat as it was lying on the road behind mine.
> 
> I am never going to be able to forget the shock and nausea that swept over me at that moment as I think I knew it would be her. We went round and couldn't see anything and I stupidly hoped that she had just been stunned and had got up, but sadly we then met a couple walking carrying a plastic bag and they said they had her and were taking her to the vet to see if she was chipped. Even at that point looking in the bag, I couldn't help selfishly hoping it was another cat but it was my poor little Tia lying lifeless. I just broke down sobbing and I will never get that image out of my head.
> 
> My poor little bably who would only have been 6 next month, killed like that because of a few seconds of carelessness on my part. Not sure I will ever forgive myself. The house is horribly quiet as you can imagine as she was the usual vocal Siamese and bounced around the house like a baby elephant.
> 
> I'm not sure if I will get another cat when I feel ready. I am hoping Tia might tell me in some way or point me in the right direction and if so, I will have to be totally paranoid about their safety and security of the house.
> 
> Sorry for the long post but it helps a bit to write it down.


I'm so sorry and if it's any small consolation I know exactly how you feel we are going through the very same thing right now. And if it was a person people would have more sympathy - they don't understand that this is worse than losing a person.


----------



## smudge17

Charity said:


> I'm so very sorry you lost Smudge in that tragic way. Its very upsetting especially not having the chance to say goodbye. Somehow the loss of any pet changes the whole way the household exists and its very strange and unsettling for a time. Having lost a number of pets, I can only say that time heals the pain. RIP Smudge.


Thanks so much for your sympathy. Yes time will help - we lost our last pet cat Smokey in 2013 and that took a long time. It was different in that he was nearly 20 and had a great long life albeit a difficult last tear due to illness and old age health issues. We watched him quietly and peacefully put to sleep by the vet in our arms so closure was easier. With crazy lively Smudge he was in his prime never 1 day of illness just a horrific shock for him to suddenly disappear.


----------



## smudge17

last year


----------



## Brambles the cat

It's such a terrible way to lose a cat .so sorry for your loss .Im allways thinking what if something happened to my brambles how would I cope as there's only me and brambles I don't have anyone else .I lost my smokey a few years ago and swore I would never get another one .but I came across brambles as she was homeless in the street so I took her in I'm glad I did.but I still think of smokey and have pictures of her .the only difference she died of illness and kidney problems it was still the most heartbreaking decision I've ever made to have her put to sleep she was suffering in the end .this is a picture of my friend sadly missed .


----------



## Pocahontas31

I'm so sorry to hear about Tia and Smudge. It's not your fault so try not to blame yourselves. 
I can only imagine the grief you must be feeling. We love them deeply and try and get some solace in the fact they would of known this and had happy lives. 
RIP little ones ❤


----------



## chillminx

Hello @smudge17, I am so sorry to hear the very sad news about the loss of your beautiful boy Smudge in such tragic circumstances. My deepest sympathy to you and your wife.

For those of us with cat companions, each cat has their own special place in our hearts. Smudge can never be replaced and you will always treasure memories of him. I am very glad you have dear Missy and Sammy to comfort you in your loss.

RIP beloved Smudge x


----------



## bluecordelia

I am so sorry Smudge was killed. I live on a single track road with cobbles in the middle section. People still drive to fast but I found encouraging the odd pot hole helps. 

I hope your pain gets more liveable in time x


----------



## smudge17

Brambles the cat said:


> It's such a terrible way to lose a cat .so sorry for your loss .Im allways thinking what if something happened to my brambles how would I cope as there's only me and brambles I don't have anyone else .I lost my smokey a few years ago and swore I would never get another one .but I came across brambles as she was homeless in the street so I took her in I'm glad I did.but I still think of smokey and have pictures of her .the only difference she died of illness and kidney problems it was still the most heartbreaking decision I've ever made to have her put to sleep she was suffering in the end .this is a picture of my friend sadly missed .
> View attachment 326475


What a beautiful cat. Yes it's the hardest decision ever. My own Smokey was nearly 20 - sounds very similar circumstances to your own. And yes , we also swore never again after the pain of losing him but then in 2014 Missy and Smudge needed rescued as they were to be put to sleep due to owner being absent due to addiction problems. So we couldn't let that happen, took them in and they came to paradise here ! And brought us endless joy and love they were the sweetest pair you could ever imagine despite having come from not a very good start in life - sadly for Smudge he was only with us 3 years and a month - hopefully it will be for many years to come with Missy. Sammy came into our lives also just over a year ago he was a poor stray near us we couldn't ignore the poor soul. So yes the price we need to pay for love is heartbreak and grief when we say goodbye.


----------



## smudge17

Pocahontas31 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Tia and Smudge. It's not your fault so try not to blame yourselves.
> I can only imagine the grief you must be feeling. We love them deeply and try and get some solace in the fact they would of known this and had happy lives.
> RIP little ones ❤


Thanks it's comforting to read messages of support and empathy.


----------



## smudge17

chillminx said:


> Hello @smudge17, I am so sorry to hear the very sad news about the loss of your beautiful boy Smudge in such tragic circumstances. My deepest sympathy to you and your wife.
> 
> For those of us with cat companions, each cat has their own special place in our hearts. Smudge can never be replaced and you will always treasure memories of him. I am very glad you have dear Missy and Sammy to comfort you in your loss.
> 
> RIP beloved Smudge x


Thank you so much this really helps with the pain.


----------



## smudge17

bluecordelia said:


> I am so sorry Smudge was killed. I live on a single track road with cobbles in the middle section. People still drive to fast but I found encouraging the odd pot hole helps.
> 
> I hope your pain gets more liveable in time x


Yes there is no accounting for selfish morons. Sensible people do no more than 20mph round here as cats , dogs or chickens etc. may jump out at any time. But some will just speed and not slow down for anything.


----------



## smudge17

Smudge. 2012-2017.x


----------



## huckybuck

So sad and sorry to hear about Smudge. 

Sadly the world is becoming a very dangerous place for cats - roads are busier than they ever were as our population has increased - more and more people own cars and the cars themselves are faster too. Sometimes the quietest areas are worse as people drive faster when they think they are the only ones on the road. 

RIP dear beautiful boy xx


----------



## chillminx

What a gorgeous handsome boy!


----------



## Fannyfanackapan

What a handsome chap. A really sad story & very traumatic for you. On behalf of drivers everywhere. If you drive an electric / hybrid car, they don't make any noise, so, cats - and humans cannot her them. I myself hit a cat years ago, it literally ran straight in front of the car. I did stop, but, it had climbed over a wall into a garden. I did ring on some doorbells, but, nobody knew whose cat it was & it had disappeared from the garden. Statistically I read somewhere, that small, quiet roads & Cul de sacs are far more dangerous for cats than large busy roads. Is there any way to cat proof your garden to keep the other guys safe?


----------



## ZoeM

Beautiful boy. This is a very sad thread. Rest in peace Smudge x

I have picked up a fair number of dead cats from the road, scanned them for a microchip or knocked nearby to try to find their owners.

With the adrenaline rush after being hit, they run, and its only when the adrenaline dies down that they pass away. Cars cause such massive trauma, I think its safe to say if your cat passed away near to the road, they didn't suffer. I think of it, as if a train hits a human, it would be so quick.


----------



## SbanR

A picture of a very handsome lad. I'm very sorry for your loss.
RIP Smudge


----------



## moggie14

So sorry to hear about your loss of Smudge. Big hugs xx


----------



## kittih

I am very sorry about your cat. It is devastating when we lose them whatever the circumstances but more so when they have lots of life to live and it's sudden and traumatic.

I don't know whether it is any consolation but as @ZoeM says and as I have sadly experienced cats hit in Road traffic collisions will often keep running to their homes or other place of safety even if they are fatally injured as the adrenaline kicks in, they feel no pain and it prompts them to flee, sometimes long dusrances. A cat found beside the road would have died almost instantaneously and wouldn't have felt any pain.

I have had the sad misfortune of hitting a cat doing 30mph (me that is). It ran straight out of a gate and went under the side of the car between the front and back wheels. I caught the barest fleeting glimpse of it as it did so and understood what had happened but I own cats and have seen other cats dart across the road before.

Had I missed the fleeting sight I might have passed the small bump off as striking a pothole or similar and been completely unaware they had hit a cat. I stopped and located the distraught owner. It was absolutely horrific for us all.


----------



## Lisa2701

Awww I'm so sorry for your loss. They become such huge parts of our families that they take a bit of us with them when they go. I found reminding myself how privileged we are to have them in our lives and for them to give their life to loving us while they are with us helped me when we lost our old dog last year. It's a devastating loss and it takes time to come to terms with it, allow yourself that time xx (Hugs) xx


----------



## chillminx

@kittih - what a terrible experience, I really feel for what you must have gone through. Hitting an animal (when I'm driving my car), whether a cat, a fox, a badger, a deer, has always been one of my biggest fears. I would find it traumatic.


----------



## smudge17

Thanks again to everybody. All your lovely comments have lifted our spirits today xx


----------



## kittih

@chillminx It didn't cross my mind to do anything but stop. The hardest thing was to try and find the owners quickly but still try and comfort the badly injured cat. Unfortunately the cat had passed before I located the owners. It was very upsetting hitting the cat and watching it's last breaths but even harder to face the raw grief of his owners. This was the second time I have unfortunately hit a cat. The one before ran off and I couldn't locate it. After knocking on lots of neighbours doors and giving them heart attacks until they could confirm the whereabouts of their own puss cats it turned out that it was a feral. I feel even more terrible about that one as there was a good likelihood that it suffered without treatment. I left my details in case one of the neighbours found it so I could pay for vet treatment but never heard anything


----------



## chillminx

@kittih - sounds really ghastly! Poor cat, poor owners and poor you!  .

Like you, never in a million years could I do anything else but stop if I hit a cat, and I would knock on doors to try and locate the owner. My OH had a similar experience to you, early one morning about 30 yrs ago. The cat suddenly appeared and ran into the side of his car. He stopped, picked up the poor cat and located the owner, who had just got up! Poor lady went into shock. My OH felt so dreadful about the accident he couldn't bring himself to tell me about it for several weeks after.


----------



## Linab

I'm devastated , my gorgeous boy Ninja was killed on the road outside our house two days ago. He was just 11 months old. We got home at 6.25 pm and I asked my daughter to call him back as we don't like him out long. We think while she will calling him he crossed the road outside our house to get back and died instantly as he will found dead at 6.35pm in the middle of the road surrounded by blood with a huge head injury. 
We live in a beautiful rural location with fields and a huge garden but yet he went across the road! It's a national speed limit road. I'm starting a petition to get this reduced as this is our second cat to died in this way in 3 months. I'm completely heart broken as are you two daughters who are 7 and 8 years old. After our beautiful first cat Luna died this way at only 7 months old I stopped Ninja from going out at night and I only let him out at certain times of day.
I can't sleep right now as I keep waking up and going over what happened over and over again. We miss both the cats so much. We have another kitten and we are thinking of re homing her as we can't go through this again. My friend who lives away from main roads is going to adopt her but this is also so heartbreaking to let her go. I would keep her in but the risk of her getting out accidentally as I have three young kids and a very busy house I can't take that risk. I know time will feel but right now it's raw.


----------



## Jam d

diesel2007 said:


> im going crazy, we found our cat dead by the side of the road. we took him to a vet who said he had been hit by a car and had a broken pelvis, blood coming out of his mouth and ruptured lungs. Im trying to figure out what happened, the vet said he died quickly and did not suffer. Could this be true or is he just trying to make me feel better. I dread to think what happened to my cat, he wasnt lying in the road or on the pavement but on the edge of a lawn. Did he walk there himself and then collapse or did someone put him there? I sob at the thought of him struggling along, suffering in his last moments. just rips me up inside. I hope he did die quickly, the thought of him suffering jus kills me. Can anyone help me understand what he went through?


I experienced exactly this about 8 years ago, I had all the same questions as you and wondered if the vet was telling me things to try and help ease that worry. He was also away from the road by a brick pillar to the road we lived in at the time, it broke me, my animals are part of my family. We actually moved house a short time later but I returned there every year to lay a rose by the pillar. I sadly can't help with the feelings you are experiencing, u just have to process them in your own way. X


----------



## smudge17

Linab said:


> I'm devastated , my gorgeous boy Ninja was killed on the road outside our house two days ago. He was just 11 months old. We got home at 6.25 pm and I asked my daughter to call him back as we don't like him out long. We think while she will calling him he crossed the road outside our house to get back and died instantly as he will found dead at 6.35pm in the middle of the road surrounded by blood with a huge head injury.
> We live in a beautiful rural location with fields and a huge garden but yet he went across the road! It's a national speed limit road. I'm starting a petition to get this reduced as this is our second cat to died in this way in 3 months. I'm completely heart broken as are you two daughters who are 7 and 8 years old. After our beautiful first cat Luna died this way at only 7 months old I stopped Ninja from going out at night and I only let him out at certain times of day.
> I can't sleep right now as I keep waking up and going over what happened over and over again. We miss both the cats so much. We have another kitten and we are thinking of re homing her as we can't go through this again. My friend who lives away from main roads is going to adopt her but this is also so heartbreaking to let her go. I would keep her in but the risk of her getting out accidentally as I have three young kids and a very busy house I can't take that risk. I know time will feel but right now it's raw.


So sorry to hear about your cat. It is just our worst nightmare and yes, like yourself we have all the space in the world but they still head for the road. In our case a virtually empty road but still we lost our boy. As we know this is heartbreaking and will take a long long time to feel any better. xx


----------



## chillminx

Linab said:


> I'm devastated , my gorgeous boy Ninja was killed on the road outside our house two days ago. He was just 11 months old. We got home at 6.25 pm and I asked my daughter to call him back as we don't like him out long. We think while she will calling him he crossed the road outside our house to get back and died instantly as he will found dead at 6.35pm in the middle of the road surrounded by blood with a huge head injury.
> We live in a beautiful rural location with fields and a huge garden but yet he went across the road! It's a national speed limit road. I'm starting a petition to get this reduced as this is our second cat to died in this way in 3 months. I'm completely heart broken as are you two daughters who are 7 and 8 years old. After our beautiful first cat Luna died this way at only 7 months old I stopped Ninja from going out at night and I only let him out at certain times of day.
> I can't sleep right now as I keep waking up and going over what happened over and over again. We miss both the cats so much. We have another kitten and we are thinking of re homing her as we can't go through this again. My friend who lives away from main roads is going to adopt her but this is also so heartbreaking to let her go. I would keep her in but the risk of her getting out accidentally as I have three young kids and a very busy house I can't take that risk. I know time will feel but right now it's raw.


I am so sorry to hear of the devastating recent loss of your gorgeous boy Ninja on the road. My deepest sympathy to you and your daughters.

Unfortunately cats do not recognise boundaries in the way that humans do and a cat's 'home' territory may include a nearby road plus an area on the far side of the road. One cannot trust a cat not to decide to cross a nearby road, even if they have a large garden/fields behind their home. On a road with fast moving traffic a cat does not have the ability to judge the speed and distance of an approaching vehicle in the way a human adult can, and sadly this can be a cat's downfall.

I can understand your fears for your kitten, having lost your beloved Ninja and Luna to the road. I would feel the same as you. As you have a large back garden, you could consider using part of it as a safe fenced space for her, with access from the house. My garden is fairly small so I have been able to put cat proof fencing all around the boundaries to keep my two 4 yr old females in the garden.

I adopted the girls as kittens and kept them indoors until they were 13 months old, then allowed them garden access, so they have never known anything else. I live in a village in a rural area, in a quiet cul de sac, but it gives me peace of mind to keep the girls in the garden.

My garden is great for cats - it has trees to climb, shrubs to hide under, outdoor cat trees, and my girls always seem to find something to occupy them all day. Biggest problem can be getting them to come indoors at dusk tbh!

Maybe this is something perhaps to consider if you cannot bear to part with your kitten. x


----------



## Tabitha26

Matrix/Logan said:


> Aww sweetie i went through this several years ago with my cat 'Hawk', we found him at our front door dead. It has taken me several years to stop blaming myself as i was the one who let him out and went for a lay down as i was pregnant. My OH found him when he came home.
> 
> I researched the reactions of cats and it is said that they have the chicken reaction, when you kill a chicken by removing its head it will still run for a few seconds because of the muscles and nerves closing down. (sorry to be graphic but it is the only thing that helped me to come to terms with Hawk)
> I believe this happened with Hawk and he just ran but was already dying or dead.
> 
> You have to stop thinking like that, with those injuries i am sure your cat wouldn't have lived for many seconds if at all, just like Hawk.
> 
> So sorry for your loss. RIP little one. X


I am looking for the same answer i came across you thread on here and your answer helped me too.
I joined just to tell you the following...
My little Tabitha got killed right in front of me 2 nights ago she was looking right at me when the car hit her.
after impact she ran about 3 meters to my feet.
I was wondering if she was still alive as her body flipped and i thought it must have been her nerves and she was having this chicken reaction.
I ran to get my lab in the house and get my phone i came back she had a faint heartbeat but it stopped a minute or less later..
I am heartbroken but i am glad i read your post, i was upset that maybe she saw me going away, but she was unresponsive her eyes were soo big i couldnt close them
Thank you for your post <3
xxx


----------



## Tabitha26

lindabombinda said:


> Hi...this is the first time I have ever written on one of these things but I feel so sad that I don't know what else to do...
> My cat BeigeJing (Jing) was almost 2 and I had him from 5 weeks old. He stayed in from then until he was about 6 months and then started going out. At first he wasn't keen and stayed sat behind our garden fence! Eventually though he started venturing out and he'd go out in the day and be waiting for me when I came home. He'd stay in during the night. Just over a year after I got him I moved into a flat and took him with me - he was my best friend! I kept him in for about a month. He was always sat on the window ledges looking out....! Eventually, I let him out again. The flat is on a main road but it has a private car park to the front and a residential area behind with a large park - I was sure (I hoped ) he'd go there - and he seemed to. At the flat he tended to be out at night and in during the day. I'd go to work and when I got home he'd be on my bed in the same spot I left him that morning - lazy devil. We'd have cuddles and play time (fives) and I'd give him his dinner..often defrosted prawns, Whiskas 'Oh so' and biscuits...He'd go out about 10pm and be there again when I got up in the morning. Some mornings he wasn't back but I'd go to work and he was there when I got home. This went on for 9 months...but my life changed last Friday! I was going away for the weekend but my flat mate was in for most of it. I 'de-fleaed' Jing friday tea time and put him out about 7pm and went. Saturday afternoon when my flat mate returned Jing wasn't there.....nor was he back all Saturday night or Sunday afternoon when I got home. Sunday tea time I went out looking for him on the park and a neighbour came out to tell me that she was sorry but he was dead ! She said he was hit by a car Saturday. He had been moved and put in a bin (RSPCA wouldn't go out apparantly). My boyfriend looked and it was him...the right side of his face was badly damaged but the rest of him was ok. I took him home, took him out of the black bag, and wrapped him in his blankets with the nice side up...he looked asleep...like I'd seen him many times before! He was taken to the vets for cremation. I AM ABSOLUTELY GUTTED!!! I cannot describe how sad I feel and I can't stop blaming myself....'what if I chose to leave him in that Friday night' (as I often did if I was away overnight - but the weather was nice!)..'was it because of the flea repellent'....'why was he on the road' (I never saw him on the road or that side of the car park!!!)....'which way was he hit?'...'who moved him'?..'who hit him'...'was he really hit by a car?'....'did he die straight away'...'if I was there in the morning to let him in would he have wandered on the road..?'...etc etc....I tell myself it's irrational but I can't stop! I don't really know why I'm writing on here perhaps for someone to help me understand....?!!?!?!? He was the most amazing cat ever and so young...R.I.P BeigeJing...you'll be missed little man!!!!


i have never written here until now.
Looking for answers also, was it my fault etc 
They are soo innocent. Believe me it is better you don't know. 
I saw the whole thing my Tabitha was never in the road this was the 1st time i ever saw her there, she walked everyday with me and my Labrador. I resucued her she had no mommy or siblings, so i was her mommy. i had her since June a short time but she slept with me ate with me and was best friends with my Labrador. she was like Labracat! Thought she was a dog.
2 nights ago we went out she ran straight into the road i was shouting Tabs! Tabs! She was looking straight at me on impact i heard the bangs and she ran to me about 3meters twisted her body, flipped and collapsed at my feet.
I ran inside to take my dog inside i was in shock and scared and didnt have my phone to call for help.
I ran back lay beside, her called my boyfriend he couldnt understand me i was screaming and crying.
she had not one thing wrong with her except a tyre mark on her back half. 
Her eyes were wide open, tail flared and she had a slight heartbeat at least i think she did i was shaking soo bad it could of been me and wishful thinking.
My boyfriend raced to my home, he checked her and she was dead.
i read a post about Chicken reaction on here and i had wondered if it was her nerves that ran to me as i was the last she saw so it was instinct and she was going to run to me before this arsehole ran her over on the wrong side of the road!! They also didnt stop and must have seen me stood there too and my pooch.
I will take what comfort i can from her dying on impact and it being nerves that ran to me.
I am sure your kitty was the same, a car cannot compete with our little angels heads.
I am sure that they didnt know much about it.
I havent eaten in 2 days or slept it just plays over in my head.
She is now a little Angel and i keep thinking i see her around, i cry on my dog walks because she isnt running beside me and him but i still say her name i will keep her alive like that 
<3 xxx


----------



## Summercat

@Tabitha26 
Sorry, to hear about the loss of your kitten.


----------



## Tabitha26

Summercat said:


> @Tabitha26
> Sorry, to hear about the loss of your kitten.


Thank you it is soo hard i cannot find word to describe watching it.
My lab is soo distraught i left him with my partner today at him shop while i went to the supermarket he was whining for me i presume he Maybe thinks also something will happen to me. I dont know  he is looking for her and crying though.
and rests him paw on my foot when i start to cry.
I feel soo lost and sorry.
Thank you for your condolences xx


----------



## candyfloss76

A little over 2 years and I'm back here after it happening again. 2 nights ago we suddenly lost our beautiful wee Bonnie. I saw a post on a local Facebook page saying a black and white cats with a red collar had been found at the side of the road. I knew straight away it was our Bonnie. She was only 2. My son has taken it very badly. We have other cats but she was his favourite I keep blaming myself, I remember clearly opening the door to let her out a couple of hours beforehand, I was harassed as I was making dinner etc. I'm just so glad someone picked her up and brought her home to us.


----------



## ChaosCat

So very, very sorry for your loss! She was so young still.


----------



## candyfloss76

ChaosCat said:


> So very, very sorry for your loss! She was so young still.


It happened the day after my son's birthday and I'm worried he's going to associate his birthday with what happened to Bonnie. He said on Tuesday night he couldn't believe it happened just after his birthday We buried her yesterday afternoon and him and his little sister painted a stone for her burial place, I'll try to post a pic.


----------



## ChaosCat

That’s really beautiful, I like that your children made the stone. 
I don’t think your son will associate Bonnie’s death to his birthday. But it will make him remember the day of her death, which is not necessarily a bad thing as it helps to cope with the loss.

My own Bonny died in May, two years old, too. I still think of her every day, hear her characteristic meow, see her move out of the corner of my eyes... I’m sure you know that sort if thing. I miss her awfully, but the pain is getting less sharp.
It will help your children that they were able to bury Bonnie and make her the beautiful stone.


----------

